# News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe



## Petra_Froehlich (15. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,811871


----------



## Martinroessler (15. Februar 2011)

Aber das Genre könnt ihr doch schon mal verraten, oder?


----------



## Mothman (15. Februar 2011)

Na der Duke ...


----------



## daJones (15. Februar 2011)

Battlefield 3


----------



## maennlein (15. Februar 2011)

Bitte, bitte, lasst es "Red Dead Redemption" für PC sein...


----------



## Exar-K (15. Februar 2011)

Das ist dann aber schon eine Neuankündigung oder?
Wenn es eine Vorschau zu einem Spiel ist, dessen Entwicklung schon bekannt ist, wäre es ja nicht mehr geheim.


----------



## Subotai (15. Februar 2011)

Ich tipp auf Risen 2


----------



## Oppitsch (15. Februar 2011)

Jagged Alliance 3 wär'n Hammer. Nicht so ne 08/15 Neuauflage;o)

Wenn Valve nicht demnächst Portal 2 veröffentlichen würde, würd ich ja auf HL3 tippen.

Ich befürchte aber, dass die Neuankündigung nur der gefühlte 100ste Teil der Anno oder Siedler Serie ist ;o)


----------



## Draconamon (15. Februar 2011)

ich sage Beyond Good and Evil 2
oder Halo
oder Age of Mythology

aber ich schätze eher Beyond GaE 2


----------



## BigfOOt1691 (15. Februar 2011)

Risen 2 wäre auch mein Tipp


----------



## Daribusch (15. Februar 2011)

Portal 2 vielleicht ^^


----------



## maennlein (15. Februar 2011)

Draconamon schrieb:


> ich sage Beyond Good and Evil 2



Das wäre natürlich auch extremst genial!    

Allerdings nur, wenn es ohne den Ubischrott-Launcher käme...


----------



## d2wap1 (15. Februar 2011)

In einem der letzten Casts hat einer der Herren erwähnt, dass jemand in Baltimore ist / nach Baltimore fliegt.

Wie wir alle wissen, gibt oder gab es dir ein Studio von Electronic Arts.
Ergo wird es ein EA Titel werden.
Nur was für einer?
Die Liste ist lang...
Zudem saß Sid Meier lang in Baltimore.....
Ein neues CIV wird es nicht 

Ich tippe auf ein neues Burnout


----------



## truejunglist (15. Februar 2011)

Risen 2 , aber sowas von


----------



## joadergame (15. Februar 2011)

Half-Life 3, oder Battlefield 3


----------



## hagren (15. Februar 2011)

Battlefield 3 oder TESV wird's sein...ich würd mich persönlich jedoch über Mass Effect 3 freuen   

Wenn's jedoch um unangekündigte Spiele geht- Half Life Episode 3? GTAV? Das neue FPS von Respawn Entertainment? Age of Empires 4? Doom4?


----------



## kornhill (15. Februar 2011)

Ihr dürft endlich darüber berichten was ihr bei Valve in dem ominösen Raum gesehen habt..... HL3 !!!


----------



## eEBMBEe (15. Februar 2011)

Risen 2 ,The Witcher 2,Mass Effect 3,Skyrim 
oder 
GTA 5


----------



## Amiga4ever (15. Februar 2011)

Tetris Reloaded


----------



## Obidabo08 (15. Februar 2011)

Risen 2 wäre super!!!
Außerdem könnte es sein weil es schon bei den MostWanted steht...
Ansonsten HL3.


----------



## prophet89 (15. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht Anno 5...wäre auf jeden Fall ne super sache^^


----------



## Tilli (15. Februar 2011)

jedi knight 3 wäre ein traum !


----------



## Flo66R6 (15. Februar 2011)

Wing Commander? (man wird jawohl noch träumen dürfen)

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## docsnyder08 (15. Februar 2011)

eine neue Bildergallerie?    

sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen  

naja, wenn es so streng geheim ist und PCG dieses Geheimnis lüften darf, würd ich auf jeden Fall mal auf einen deutschen Publisher tippen


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

Mass Effect 3, BF3 oder TES5, macht nicht so nen hype darum ^^


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (15. Februar 2011)

docsnyder08 schrieb:


> eine neue Bildergallerie?
> 
> sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> naja, wenn es so streng geheim ist und PCG dieses Geheimnis lüften darf, würd ich auf jeden Fall mal auf einen deutschen Publisher tippen



Oh, dann hab ich noch ne Vermutung: Nochmal Crysis 2?


----------



## Poempeltyp (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

gta 5 und risen 2 wäre richtig geil... vllt auch mafia 3?


----------



## Subotai (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

Ich bleib bei Risen 2.. in nem Podcast wurde neulich nach Risen 2 gefragt und es wurde gesagt, dass der Herr Weber (wenn ich mich nicht irre) momentan bei Piranha Bytes wäre und damit das Thema abgehakt. 
Dazu der Tipp das es mindestens einen Vorgänger gibt und ich bleib bei Risen 2 
Es hätte auch ein neues Spiel von PB sein können aber das hat ja dann wohl noch keinen Nachfolger.

Mal schauen, in wie fern ich am Ende recht hab


----------



## Amiga4ever (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

Monopoly - Desperate Housewifes Edition


----------



## Tetsuo11 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

TItan !!!!


----------



## Flo66R6 (15. Februar 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich, TES5, Mass Effect 3, Battlefield 3 usw. sind doch alle schon längst offiziell angekündigt. So ein toller Knaller wäre also keines der genannten Titel. 

Wenn da so ein Geheimnis daraus gemacht wird, wird es wohl (vielleicht?) eher ein Titel sein, von dem noch nichts bekannt ist?

Wie gesagt, eine Neuauflage von Wing Commander III wäre doch mal was. Aber solche aufwendigen Spiele werde ja heutzutage gar nicht mehr produziert. Das war schon cool mit den ganzen Filmsequenzen (ja, REAL FILM bzw. mit echten Schauspielern). Schade, dass sich dieser Trend nicht fortgesetzt hat (außer vielleicht bei der Alarmstufe Rot Reihe).

Gut, Red Dead Redemption für den PC wäre auch eine feine Sache.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Tilli (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

das heißt wahrscheinlich mehrere, ich sag immer noch jedi knight 3 ^^


----------



## Amiga4ever (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

Ich hab's, ich hab's! Es ist bestimmt: Tele Tennis - The Balls Of Steel.


----------



## Yellowbear (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

"It's Going to be biiiiig!" sag ich nur  http://bit.ly/eSpZFg


----------



## Amiga4ever (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

OK. Jetzt ein richtiger Tip von mir.... Auch wenn ich mir ein neuen X-Wing, Wing Commander, Syndicate, Dungeon Keeper, Magic Carpet, DSA (bitte aber die Komplexität von NLT beibehalten!),Albion,Ultima X,Lands Of Lore Titel gewünscht hätte ist es doch bestimmt Command & Conquer 5. 
Hmmm.. Oder doch Pac Man: Noch mehr Pillen bitte?


----------



## PdT-ZH (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

schmeckt n bisschen nahc hype--> bf3,als irgend n hintergrund/exklusiv vorschaubericht/betaankündigung oder sonst was 

oder n test des dueks


----------



## Martinroessler (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

Vielleicht auch was neues von Master Creating.

Bei Legend: Hand of God gabs damals auch so ne geheimnisvolle Ankündigung


----------



## docsnyder08 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*



Martinroessler schrieb:


> Bei Legend: Hand of God gabs damals auch so ne geheimnisvolle Ankündigung


   vielleicht Teil 2....?


----------



## joadergame (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

könnte auch Half-Life 3 sein...


----------



## Krampfkeks (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

Jay Flight Control HD 2


----------



## selves (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

AoE 4?Endlich nen würdiger Nachfolger für DSA - Die Schicksalsklinge?Pizza Connection 3?Thief4?Der Clou 3?...????


----------



## Krampfkeks (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*



> schmeckt n bisschen nahc hype--> bf3,als irgend n hintergrund/exklusiv vorschaubericht/betaankündigung oder sonst was
> 
> oder n test des dueks


Duke wäre wenig überraschend. BF3 war, laut Podcast, erst wer auf nem Event - tippe auch darauf


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*

Hmm, "streng geheim", "exclusiv", "ganz besonderer Titel", wenn das "nur" BF3 ist, dann wäre ich bei den Aufmachern schon fast ein bisschen enttäuscht. Vielleicht also doch Risen 2? Mehr Tipps!


----------



## daarnt (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

Ich wäre ja für Doom 4 oder das neue Call of Duty, aber ich denke es wird so Richtung Rollenspiele geheen. Schätze auch Risen 2 oder.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

Ich würde jetzt auch mal auf Risen 2 tippen. Das Spiel ist ja jetzt schon einige Zeit in der Entwicklung, es gibt aber noch null Informationen, Bilder oder sonstwas dazu. Irgendwann muss das alles ja mal enthüllt werden und das könnte in der nächsten Ausgabe sein.


----------



## NoCF_Spawn (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

Dachte auch zu erst BF3, meine da was im Podcast gehört zu haben. Aber in den News steht, dass BF3 nur als "Vorschau" entahlten sein wirdt :´(. Auch wäre der direkter Vorgänger von BF3 kein Konsolenspiel (BF2). 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es ein Spiel aus deutschen Landen ist, denn exklusive Ankündigungen sind meist in nationalen Zeitschriften zu sehen. Ich hoffe einfachmal ins Blaue und Tippe

Ein neues Anno ?


----------



## rbmmg (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*



NoCF_Spawn schrieb:


> Dachte auch zu erst BF3, meine da was im Podcast gehört zu haben. Aber in den News steht, dass BF3 nur als "Vorschau" entahlten sein wirdt :´(. Auch wäre der direkter Vorgänger von BF3 kein Konsolenspiel (BF2).
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es ein Spiel aus deutschen Landen ist, denn exklusive Ankündigungen sind meist in nationalen Zeitschriften zu sehen. Ich hoffe einfachmal ins Blaue und Tippe
> 
> Ein neues Anno ?


Erschien denn ein Teil der Anno-Reihe für Konsolen?


----------



## Tilli (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

ok is risen 2, trotzdem hoffe ich immer noch auf ein jedi knight 3 !


----------



## Perilune (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

Ich kann auch nur raten aber da "der DIREKTE Vorgänger" geschrieben wurde schätze ich mal wird es wohl ein 3. Teil oder mehr von irgendwas werden.
Ich rate also mal und sag Bioshock Infinite oder F.E.A.R. 3


----------



## selves (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

auch dieses "Der [direkte] Vorgänger" sagt ja irgendwie das nen indirekten Vorgänger gab  und Risen 2 im letzten August offiziell bestätigt worden da wäre jetzt der erste Artikel logisch,aber nen andere Name in den Raum geworfen "Borderlands 2" !?


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*



Perilune schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur raten aber da "der DIREKTE Vorgänger" geschrieben wurde schätze ich mal wird es wohl ein 3. Teil oder mehr von irgendwas werden.
> Ich rate also mal und sag Bioshock Infinite oder F.E.A.R. 3


Naja, es heißt doch "streng geheim". Und über Bioshock Infinite gabs doch schon Bilder, Videos und Artikel. Von Fear 3 ganz zu schweigen, das erscheint ja sogar bald.
Unter "streng geheim und exklusiv" verstehe ich jedenfalls etwas, über das bisher noch gar nicht berichtet wurde.


----------



## Perilune (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Perilune schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kann auch nur raten aber da "der DIREKTE Vorgänger" geschrieben wurde schätze ich mal wird es wohl ein 3. Teil oder mehr von irgendwas werden.
> ...


Da ist allerdings was dran aber ich halt mich auch nicht so sehr auf dem laufenden *schäm*
Obwohl es ja auch schon Bilder und ein Video zu ME 3 gibt könnte es auch das sein


----------



## Lateralus1982 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

Far Cry 3?


----------



## GabGam (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

Mirrors Edge 2?


----------



## ING (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

irgendwie riechts nach jowood


----------



## Mothman (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*



selves schrieb:


> Endlich nen würdiger Nachfolger für DSA - Die Schicksalsklinge?


   Das wär wirklich mal geil.




selves schrieb:


> Der Clou 3?...????


   Das wäre noch geiler.


Aber beides würde - bleibt man realistisch - nicht als "Riesen-Knaller" angekündigt.


----------



## hagren (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

Generals 2? Das wäre ziemlich cool!


----------



## brandy95 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

pls pls pls pls RISEN 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandy95 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

risen 2???????????

*sabber*^^


----------



## Krampfkeks (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*



rbmmg schrieb:


> NoCF_Spawn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dachte auch zu erst BF3, meine da was im Podcast gehört zu haben. Aber in den News steht, dass BF3 nur als "Vorschau" entahlten sein wirdt :´(. Auch wäre der direkter Vorgänger von BF3 kein Konsolenspiel (BF2).
> ...


   für die WII - aber keine direkten Serienteile - sind eigenständige Spiele. 

Das neue Tomb Raider?


----------



## anjuna80 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

Red Dead Redemption für PC  

Ich warte noch auf _das_ Spiel, für das ich mir einen neuen, aktuellen Rechner anschaffe. 
Ich hoffe die Titelstory ist diese News Wert und ist wirklich etwas besonderes, womit keiner rechnet  

Edit: Achsoooo, mindestens einen Vorgänger. Schade


----------



## Shamander (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

Ich tippe auch auf Risen 2.
Aber warten wir mal auf den drittenTipp am Mittwoch.


----------



## Exar-K (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

Risen 2 fände ich als Überraschung ziemlich lahm, das wurde ja schon auf der Gamescom offiziell angekündigt.
Viel toller wäre eine wirkliche Überraschung, also eine Fortsetzung mit der kaum einer rechnet.


----------



## Destructor2003 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

Ich hoffe auf Thief 4, vermute aber Risen 2.


----------



## sharoth (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 2*

Ich sag jetzt mal Die Sims 4


----------



## DentonJC (15. Februar 2011)

Tilli schrieb:


> jedi knight 3 wäre ein traum !


Also Jedi Academy ist Jedi Knight 3!...


Mein Tipp ist Half Life 3    und bin überrascht, dass es so viele gibt, die auch darauf tippen.


----------



## Pltomek (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Mein Tip: Risen 2


----------



## Pltomek (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

TOP Überraschung wäre: Freelancer 2 !!!


----------



## Lion2k7 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Ich sag es ist Deus Ex 3 ^^ Denn Deus Ex ist auch für die PS2 erschienen und es gab 2 Vorgänger.

Edit: Ne doch nicht, es wird ja im Heft schon über den Titel berrichtet. xD


----------



## michik92 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*



Pltomek schrieb:


> Mein Tip: Risen 2


Risen 2 ist auch mein Tipp


----------



## kornhill (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Also ein HL3 ist immer noch möglich. 

Entwicklerstudio ist in Wahington (Niagara Fälle sind da glaub und es ist definitiv nicht California oder Texas) 

HL2 ist tatsächlich für Konsolen herausgekommen. (musste ich aber nachschauen^^)
--> somit ist der vorgänger pc und konsolen version. 

Es gibt mindestens einen Vorgänger.

Spekulation: PCGames hatte damals was gesehen was sie nicht sehen sollten. Und da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das Valve NICHT jeden Besuch an dem besagten Raum vorbeiführt, wäre es ja möglich das first Announcement über das Magazin zu bringen, was diese Infos sowieso schon (ausversehen) bekommen hat ...  ... und Half Life 3 wär soooo geil wenns endlich mal angedkündigt wird....


----------



## maennlein (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Neben RDR für PC und BG&E 2, ist mir noch etwas Feines eingefallen:

*Psychonauts 2*

Das wäre der Knaller!


----------



## Exar-K (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*



kornhill schrieb:


> Also ein HL3 ist immer noch möglich.
> 
> Entwicklerstudio ist in Wahington (Niagara Fälle sind da glaub und es ist definitiv nicht California oder Texas)
> 
> ...


Episode 3 (oder in dem Fall wohl eher HL3) wäre wirklich eine tolle Sache, allerdings kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass so eine Bombe in einem deutschen Magazin platzen soll.
Es sei denn natürlich am Samstag kommen zeitgleich Berichte in einigen ausländischen Publikationen.


----------



## truejunglist (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 1*



Amiga4ever schrieb:


> Monopoly - Desperate Housewifes Edition


Das wärs doch ! Und in der nächsten PCG ist dann der nude patch exlusiv auf Cd beigelegt  

Auflage gerettet


----------



## Odin333 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Hl3? Wohl kaum. der Gedanke ist einfach zu absurd.
Am ehesten Duke Nukem Forever 2.

Oder nur so ein Witz wie Call of Duty


----------



## Tausocke (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Plants versus Zombies 2


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Wäre nicht die finale Episode zu Half-Life 2 fällig ?


----------



## selves (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

wäre auch ne Variante,weil bevor HL3 angekündigt wird dürfte es erstmal Episode 3 
desweiteren ist die Frage nicht Texas + nicht Kalifornien = USA oder = nicht USA?


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Man sollte ja meinen es wäre ein Spiel, dessen Ankündigung völlig unerwartet kommt bzw. wo die Infos sehr überraschend kommen. Überraschungen wären: HL3, Mechwarrior 5 oder MDK 3 (oder MDK 2 HD). Oder CnC Generals. Keine Überraschung dagegen (und dadurch eben ein Hype, weils ja eh klar war, dass es dazu ne Fortsetzung geben wird): Risen 2, ein neues CoD, BF3 oder Diablo 3 oder Duke Nukem Forever ...
Und mich dünkt es wird wirklich entweder der Duke sein (immerhin kommt er ja bald auf die PCs und Heimkonsolen) oder Risen 2.


----------



## Odin333 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Man sollte ja meinen es wäre ein Spiel, dessen Ankündigung völlig unerwartet kommt bzw. wo die Infos sehr überraschend kommen. Überraschungen wären: HL3, Mechwarrior 5 oder MDK 3 (oder MDK 2 HD). Oder CnC Generals. Keine Überraschung dagegen (und dadurch eben ein Hype, weils ja eh klar war, dass es dazu ne Fortsetzung geben wird): Risen 2, ein neues CoD, BF3 oder Diablo 3 oder Duke Nukem Forever ...
> Und mich dünkt es wird wirklich entweder der Duke sein (immerhin kommt er ja bald auf die PCs und Heimkonsolen) oder Risen 2.


Hl3 kann man denke ich definitiv ausschliessen - dafür ist pcgames einfach das falsche Magazin, als dass sie die Exclusivankündigung bekommen würden.

Der Wortlaut "mindestens einen Vorgänger passt einfach 100%tig auf Risen 2, weil man evtl. Gothic als Vorgänger sehen könnte.

Mechwarrior ist angekündigt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orhOvbfyyJw


----------



## Maddi20 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

BATTLEFIELD 3 !!! ... hab ich gewonnen?


----------



## Galford (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Edit: Ich nehme es zurück, da die Meldung mit etwas zu alt war.


----------



## selves (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

@odin333
Der Wortlaut ist ja der DIREKTE Vorgänger ist für PC aber AUCH für Konsole 

und @ Maddi20 BF3 haben wa schon ausgeschlossen


----------



## thege (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wäre nicht die finale Episode zu Half-Life 2 fällig ?


   Es wurde mal gemunkelt ob das Finale zu Half Life 2, also Episode 3 nicht möglicherweiße sogar Half Life 3 sein könnte, bei dem dann das "Ende" erzählt wird, aber vom Umfang her zu groß für eine normale Episode ist, dass man einfach ein eigenes Half Life drauß macht.

Mein Tipp ist ebenfalls Risen 2. Immerhin handelt es sich dabei um ein Deutsches Unternehmen (Essen), bei denen PC Games durchaus Exclusivrechte bekommen könnte und Risen gibts sowohl fürn PC als auch für die Xbox 360.


----------



## Odin333 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*



selves schrieb:


> @odin333
> Der Wortlaut ist ja der DIREKTE Vorgänger ist für PC aber AUCH für Konsole


Hä?

1.* D**ie Titelstory dreht sich um ein Spiel, zu dem es mindestens einen Vorgänger gibt.*
2. Der direkte Vorgänger ist für PC, aber auch für Konsole erschienen.
3. Das Entwicklerteam ist nicht in Kalifornien zu Hause. Und auch nicht in Texas.

Risen ist auf Konsole erschienen...


----------



## Krampfkeks (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*



Odin333 schrieb:


> selves schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @odin333
> ...


   Es will damit sagen das es wohl auch indirekte Vorgänger gibt - was auch zu Risen 2 passen würde (gothic)


----------



## selves (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Werf mal noch paar andere Namen in den Raum "Baldurs Gate 3" Vorgänger sowohl für PC als auch Konsole und entwickler weder Texas oder Kalif. sondern Canada.

Splinter Cell nummer was auch immer

Sacred 3 irgendwer hat die Rechte von Ascaron aufgekauft bzw Take2 entwickelt das Game selber!?


----------



## MichaelCzarnecki (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Ich würde mal sagen, die Exklusivstory dreht sich um Far Cry 3, denn im Internet gab es immer wieder Gerüchte, das Far Cry 3 dieses Jahr erscheinen würde. Und soweit ich weiß, wurde Far Cry 2 damals auch von der PC-Games enthüllt!!


----------



## sharoth (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Die sims 4 oder Unreal Tournament 4 .

RIESEN 2 WURDE DOCH SCHON ANGEKÜNDIGT


----------



## Krampfkeks (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*



sharoth schrieb:


> Die sims 4 oder Unreal Tournament 4 .
> 
> RIESEN 2 WURDE DOCH SCHON ANGEKÜNDIGT


   Die basteln gerade an einem Sims zu dems massig Infos gibt

Und wo zur Hölle steht das es sich um ein unangekündigtes Spiel handelt?^^


----------



## Maddi20 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*



selves schrieb:


> @ Maddi20 BF3 haben wa schon ausgeschlossen


wieso, es passen alle kriterien perfekt auf bf3


----------



## Lightbringer667 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Bad Company 3 ? 
DICE sind schweden, hat nen sehr erfolgreichen Vorgänger, der Crossplattform released wurde. Ne Ankündigung wäre schon drin, nen Release vor 2012 wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Parady (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Was ist mit Dragon Age 2? *einfach mal so in die Menge werf*


----------



## Lightbringer667 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*



Parady schrieb:


> Was ist mit Dragon Age 2? *einfach mal so in die Menge werf*


Da ist eher der Testbericht fällig, als eine Ankündigung *lol*


----------



## Krampfkeks (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*



Maddi20 schrieb:


> selves schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Maddi20 BF3 haben wa schon ausgeschlossen
> ...


   Les mal die Bildunterschrift der News o.o


----------



## selves (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*



Maddi20 schrieb:


> selves schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Maddi20 BF3 haben wa schon ausgeschlossen
> ...


 " Zu Battlefield 3 gibt es bereits Unmengen an Informationen und Fakten: In PC Games 3/11 erwartet Sie eine Vorschau zum Multiplayer-Shooter. Doch die exklusive Titelstory widmet sich einem anderen Thema...na, erraten Sie's? "

Deshalb vllt 

Und DA II ist ja wohl auch mehr als unlogisch da es ja alleine letzte/vorletzte Ausgabe nen großen Bericht gab


----------



## Maddi20 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

son kack ey, ich will nur bf3 alles andere is mir scheiss egal !


----------



## MichaelCzarnecki (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Battlefield 3 ist es auf jeden Fall nich, da die Konkurenz aus München in der kommenden Ausgabe bereits einen Exklusivbericht mit neuen Infos hat.


----------



## billy336 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

dragon age 2 kann ich mir gut vorstellen, ansonsten würd ich auch auf crysis 2 plädieren.


----------



## billy336 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

ok grad gesehen, dass crysis 2 im vorherigen heft titelstory war...^^


----------



## Cornholio04 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*



Maddi20 schrieb:


> son kack ey, ich will nur bf3 alles andere is mir scheiss egal !


Ich entschuldige mich im Voraus für eine sehr unreife Antwort, die ich mir aber angesichts dieser Vermutung nicht verkneifen kann.

               
Wer lesen und denken kann ist klar im Vorteil!      Muahhhhhaaaaaahhhaaaa BF 3.... oh man.


Und zum Thema: Ich denke es wird auch kein Risen 2 sein, da die Herren ja von einem "riesen Ding" nicht von einem risen-Ding     sprechen. Und auch wenn es manch einer von Euch so super toll findet, ist es nüchtern betrachtet nunmal kein riesen Ding. Ich tippe bisher auch auf HL3 aber ich denke wir wissen mehr mit dem nächsten Tipp.

Grüße

PS: warum erwähnen hier so viele irgendwelche Fortsetzungen die schon laaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaange angekündigt sind? (Crysis 2, BF 3 etc.) Es soll hier doch um eine Bombe gehen die platzt! -Was für mich nach einer Neuanküdigung klingt und nicht nach "Mir bringa etz an Ardiggel über o alde Koamellen und verkaufn´s vorher als wie frisch auf der Brodsubbn dohergschwomma!".  Ich mein ja nur....


----------



## PdT-ZH (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

ich glaube mitlerweilen , es wird Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 sein.

sollten die im november releasen, müssten sie ja langsam was zeigbares haben 
(http://www.pcgames.de/Call-of-Duty-Modern-Warfare-3-PC-232918/News/Call-of-Duty-Modern-Warfare-3-Drei-Studios-fuer-ein-Hallelujah-808394/ da habi den november her)


----------



## billy336 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

ok es wird skyrim sein, trifft alles zu und gibt bereits genug infos darüber 
sry tripplepost, konnte nix editieren


----------



## Yellowbear (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

jetz tipp ich auch auf ein neues CoD^^


----------



## 4coreAMD (16. Februar 2011)

Commandos 4 - auf den Stil von "Hinter feindlichen Linien", "Eine Frage der Ehre" und C 2 abgestimmt   

Pyro wollte sich vor einiger Zeit Gedanken um eine Fortsetzung der Serie machen. Alles andere wie Splinter Cell und Co. wäre die ganze Aufregung kaum wert, da alle Jubeljahre der alte Kaffee nur neu aufgewärmt wird


----------



## DerHopper1 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Ich würde mal spontan entweder auf Risen 2 oder F.E.A.R 3 tippen


----------



## Cornholio04 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*



billy336 schrieb:


> ok es wird skyrim sein, trifft alles zu und gibt bereits genug infos darüber
> sry tripplepost, konnte nix editieren


Im Artikel steht folgendes:
"Im Vorschauteil gehen wir unter anderem auf The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim, Battlefield 3 und Deus Ex: Human Revolution ein. "

Und nochmal: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!   
Und ebenfalls nochmal: Es soll hier doch ein dickes Ding exklusiv präsentiert werden. Warum zur hölle reden so viele von Spielen die bereits angekündigt sind?


----------



## Obidabo08 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Naja Tipp 4 schliesst eigentlich nur ein Battlefield aus...


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

ich denke es kämen, weil das game ja noch nicht angekündigt sein soll nur diese games in frage :
HL3
Far Cry 3
Cod MW3
Red Dead Redemption 2
GTA 5 (das da noch keiner drauf gekommen is  )
Assasins Creed 3 
und villeicht auch eine neue battlefield serie oder gar ein BC3


----------



## SolitaryMan (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es Far Cry 3 sein wird.


----------



## DerDuke13 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

eindeutig half life 3^^


----------



## DerDuke13 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

wenn es modern warfare 3 ist überspring ich die ausgabe xD


----------



## TwoSnake (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



EXtReMeGAmeR schrieb:


> ich denke es kämen, weil das game ja noch nicht angekündigt sein soll nur diese games in frage :
> HL3
> Far Cry 3
> Cod MW3
> ...


   Red Dead Redemption 2? Lies dir nochmal die Tipps durch bitte


----------



## Metalhawk (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Außer HL3 fällt mir kein Spiel ein welches einen dearartigen Wirbel rechtfertigen würde. Mein Tipp also auch HL3.


----------



## Odin333 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Höchstwarscheinlich (leider aber immernoch besser als CoD) doch Farcry3 drei.

http://www.pcgames.de/Far-Cry-3-PC-217540/News/Far-Cry-3-Release-Date-Ende-2011-812115/
Infos sickern darüeber langsam durch.

Tipp1 - es hätte einen direkten, einen namensgebenden Vorgänger
Tipp2 - es ist für PC und Konsole erschienen
Tipp3 - Ubisoft Montreal
Tipp4 - trifft wie auf millionen andere auch auf dieses zu.


----------



## billy336 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

hm also wenns n hl3 wäre hätte man GANZ SICHER schon im inet gerüchte, infos etc. gehört.... eventuell duke nukem forever, aber ka obs da n vorgänger auf der konsole gab. gabs net duke nukem 3d auf der ps2?
wo steht, dass das game noch nicht angekündigt sein soll? wenns stimm, könnts im grunde alles sein:
rollercoaster tycoon 4
Jagged Alliance 3
...


----------



## billy336 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

hier gehts doch meines wissens nach um eine titelstory nicht um eine neuankündigung...


----------



## billy336 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

ok shice 3D realms ist aus texas, fällt dn forever auch wech...


----------



## springenderBusch (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Tach Post !
Mein Versuch : Far Cry Rechte liegen wieder bei Crytek, Far Cry 3 erscheint Anfang 2012.
Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Para911 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Battlefield 3...


----------



## T-Xero (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Red Faction: Armageddon. Die Entwieckler kommen aus Illinois, der Vorgänger, Guerrilla, erschien auf PC sowie Konsolen und es ist keine Jahreszahl enthalten. Kommt glaube ich im Mai raus. Also guter Zeitpunkt.


----------



## selves (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Also wenns, wie odin333 sagt,Ubisoft Montreal ist dürfte ich mit Splinter Cell vllt gar nicht mal so falsch liegen ^^ aber auch Far Cry 3 bzw ne neue Prinzenrolle würde passen als Konkurrenz zu Assasins Creed


----------



## TheEmperor (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Mass Effect 3 ? Bioware sitzt in Kanada also ...
ein neues civ wär auch noch zu früh ...
bulletstorm hatte keinen vorgänger ...
id is in dallas also kein rage/doom/quake etc...
killzone 3? sony sind japaner
risen 2 

...
duty cals 2 ???


----------



## veilchen (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 3*

Ich hoffe auf  News über Metro 2034!! Mit einem neuen CoD können Activision/Blizzard ruhig noch zwei oder mehr Jahre warten, Treyarch soll erstmal BO bugfrei bekommen


----------



## Cornholio04 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



billy336 schrieb:


> hier gehts doch meines wissens nach um eine titelstory nicht um eine neuankündigung...


Okay es wurde nicht direkt behauptet, dass es um eine Neuanküdigung geht. Aber wenn die Herren hier so nen Aufriss machen wegen nem Metro 2034 oder ähnlich durchschnittlichem( oh freu ich mich auf ein Fanboy-Arschgewitter wegen der Aussage    )... pfffff, da würde mir Nix mehr zu einfallen!

Wenn hier schon so ein Primborium gemacht wird, erwarte ich DEN Knaller - wie z.B. Half-life 3. Aber ich werds ja am Samstag sehen.


----------



## Obidabo08 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Garantiert Risen 2 jetzt ja auch vorbestellbar bei Amazon!!!
Dazu hätte PCGames doch bestimmt eine Ankündigung gemacht oder?!?


----------



## Amiga4ever (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Also unter dem Fragezeichen in der PC Games steht:
"Wir enthüllen in der nächsten Ausgabe exklusiv einen ganz besonderen Titel. [,,]"
Das bedeutet, dass es eine Neuankündigung sein muss. Viele Titel die hier genannt wurden, sind bereits angekündigt. So auch Risen 2.


----------



## Deathlife (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Das kommt darauf an wie man enthüllen versteht. Es gibt ja noch keine Informationen über Risen 2. Man könnte also dies schon als enthüllen verstehen. Aber auch ich finde das dann ihrgendwie albern.


----------



## FlorianStangl (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



Obidabo08 schrieb:


> Garantiert Risen 2 jetzt ja auch vorbestellbar bei Amazon!!!
> Dazu hätte PCGames doch bestimmt eine Ankündigung gemacht oder?!?


   Ist doch schon in Arbeit


----------



## Tausocke (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Warcraft 4 ;=;


----------



## brandy95 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Risen 2 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amiga4ever (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



Deathlife schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an wie man enthüllen versteht. Es gibt ja noch keine Informationen über Risen 2. Man könnte also dies schon als enthüllen verstehen. Aber auch ich finde das dann ihrgendwie albern.


   In der übernächsten Ausgabe werden wir wahrscheinlich alle Tests und Previews erraten müssen...   

Naja "enthüllt" heisst bei mir so etwas wie "Vorhang auf!" oder wie bspw. neue Auto-Modellen enthüllt werden. Oh oh, hoffentlich wird jetzt die PC Games uns nicht enttäuschen. Petra, da hast Du Dir etwas eingebrockt


----------



## Obidabo08 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Obidabo08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Garantiert Risen 2 jetzt ja auch vorbestellbar bei Amazon!!!
> ...


   Achso und ich dachte schon hier wird was geheimgehalten^^
Ha! Das war ja ein Kommentar zu einer Vermutung


----------



## FlorianStangl (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



Obidabo08 schrieb:


> FlorianStangl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Obidabo08 schrieb:
> ...


   Volltreffer -  deine Vermutung stimmt, dass wir eine Ankündigung zu Risen 2 auf Amazon machen: 
http://www.pcgames.de/Risen-2-PC-235636/News/Risen-2-mit-Collectors-Edition-und-Release-Datum-bei-Amazon-gelistet-812169/


----------



## Tausocke (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Ne, Risen 2 wird es eher nicht, ich hoffe auf einen großen (größeren) Knaller...


----------



## Mir4cl3 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

ich würde auf max payne 3 tippen, aber hoffe insgeheim auf ein HL2: Ep 3


----------



## chrisssi (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Ich würde auf Left 4 Dead 3 tippen ... so schnell wie Valve das 2er rausgebracht hat


----------



## HenryHeineken (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Skyrim würde ich vermuten, aber der arme Redakteur (vergessen wer es war) der nach Baltimore (wo Bethesda meiner Erinnerung nach in der Nähe sitzt) geschickt wurde wird wohl vor Redaktionsschluss da keine Preview zu schreiben.


----------



## Amiga4ever (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Was ich mir auch noch vorstellen könnte, wäre Halo:Reach. Microsoft sagte vor ein paar Monaten, dass sie die PC Spiele Plattform mit interessanten Ankündigungen wiederbeleben wollen und davon ist bisher nichts zu sehen...
Ansonsten muss ich nicht alles vorher wissen...


----------



## dascrissel (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Wird wohl Risen 2 sein xD, i believe...


----------



## Gwezza (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Unreal Tournament 4, ganz sicher


----------



## dascrissel (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



dascrissel schrieb:


> Wird wohl Risen 2 sein xD, i believe...


   Grml...Augen aufmachen soll auch helfen xD


----------



## marcelbenson (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

the witcher 2, Risen 2


----------



## selves (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Warum kommen hier immer wieder Sachen wie BF oder Witcher die schon seit Wochen oder Monaten bekannt bzw zig mal im Heft durchgekaut wurde?? " Wir enthüllen in der nächsten Ausgabe exklusiv einen ganz besonderen Titel." Heißt ja wohl das es nen Game ist zu dem es noch keinen Artikel im Heft gab,wodurch auch Skyrim oder Max Payne rausfallen.COD/MW3 ist ja auch schon ziemlich bekannt das es kommt würde aber vllt noch passen da es wenig bis gar keine Infos bisher gab.


----------



## DerDuke13 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

gabs stalker für konsolen?^^über ein stalker 2 würd ich mich freuen aber nicht so sehr wie auf ein half life 3^^


----------



## alex6482 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Was haltet ihr von *Hitman 5*?

- hat mindestens einen Vorgänger
- "Blood Money" kam für Konsole raus
- IO Interactive sitzt in Kopenhagen
- Hitman 5 wird sicher keine Jahreszahl enthalten   

Ich würde mich drüber freuen. Oder meint ihr eher, dass ein Spiel wie Hitman
nicht als Titelstory zieht?


----------



## Frieso (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Es ist Risen 2, die (in)offizielle bestätigung 
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showpost.php?p=15298260&postcount=270


----------



## chrisssi (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



alex6482 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von *Hitman 5*?
> 
> - hat mindestens einen Vorgänger
> - "Blood Money" kam für Konsole raus
> ...


Daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht ...

hört sich jedenfalls möglich an.

und klar würde ein Spiel wie Hitman 5 als Titelstore ziehen


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



Frieso schrieb:


> Es ist Risen 2, die (in)offizielle bestätigung
> http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showpost.php?p=15298260&postcount=270


   Also hatte ich recht, unberechtigter Hype. Es war so klar, dass das Game kommen wird, warum der Aufstand?


----------



## Obidabo08 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Naja wenn das stimmt ist es jetzt echt nicht soo besonders...
Auch mit der heutigen Ankündigung...


----------



## Runaway33b (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Ich rate mal Half Life 3 ^^
Der Rest wäre (meines erachtens) das Ratespiel nicht wert.


----------



## Odin333 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

"Streng geheim - so lautet die Überschrift in der Heftvorschau für die PC Games 03/11. Wir enthüllen in der nächsten Ausgabe exklusiv einen ganz besonderen Titel. "

Risen 2 

Das schrammt schon verdammt grenzwertig am berühmente Sack Reis vorbei.


----------



## Amiga4ever (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



Odin333 schrieb:


> "Streng geheim - so lautet die Überschrift in der Heftvorschau für die PC Games 03/11. Wir enthüllen in der nächsten Ausgabe exklusiv einen ganz besonderen Titel. "
> 
> Risen 2
> 
> Das schrammt schon verdammt grenzwertig am berühmente Sack Reis vorbei.


   ja eben. Risen 2 würde es nicht unbedingt reissen...   
Und ich wäre auch ziemlich enttäuscht. Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass es ein noch nicht angekündigter Titel sein muß.

Aber Lustig womit sie uns so bei Laune halten können...


----------



## Cityboy (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Würd mich über Gta 5, FF 13 oder gar Dead Red Redemption, aber ein Half Life  3 wäre auch auch ok. Oder ein neuer Hitman ... naja was es auch ist .. wir werden es früher oder später zu Gesicht bekommen.

Grüß


----------



## Odin333 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



Amiga4ever schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "Streng geheim - so lautet die Überschrift in der Heftvorschau für die PC Games 03/11. Wir enthüllen in der nächsten Ausgabe exklusiv einen ganz besonderen Titel. "
> ...


Es ist aber leider so:
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?p=15298260#post15298260

Mittlerweile hab ich auch die Bestätigung von nem Kollegen mit der Gelb-Schwarzen Jacke.


----------



## Krampfkeks (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Frieso schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es ist Risen 2, die (in)offizielle bestätigung
> ...


   es gibt viele die durchaus  ein hohes interesse an dem Spiel haben   freu mich


----------



## selves (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Also wenns jetzt wirklich Risen ist dann  is für mich jetzt nicht der Überkracher den man so gehimnisvoll ankündigen muss ^^


----------



## Poempeltyp (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

"Mittlerweile hab ich auch die Bestätigung von nem Kollegen mit der Gelb-Schwarzen Jacke."

was diese kleine Ratespiel hier schon wieder ausgelöst hat...


----------



## Cornholio04 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Es ist aber leider so:
> http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?p=15298260#post15298260
> 
> Mittlerweile hab ich auch die Bestätigung von nem Kollegen mit der Gelb-Schwarzen Jacke.


Bestätigt wird da garnichts! Da ist wohl eher der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken...   
Und um mich ein paar meiner Vorredner anzuschließen: Ist es dann am Ende wirklich ein Risen 2, oh mein Gott - was soll dieser Hype?


----------



## Krampfkeks (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



selves schrieb:


> Also wenns jetzt wirklich Risen ist dann    is für mich jetzt nicht der Überkracher den man so gehimnisvoll ankündigen muss ^^


   Nenn mir ein vergleichbares Spiel     Ich werd mir die Ausgabe wegen Risen zulegen. Der Rest steht eh bald im Internet und/oder ist noch zu weit weg


----------



## Sheggo (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

mal ganz ehrlich: wayne???
selbst WENN pcg irgendwelche veröffentlichungsrechte an irgendeinem über-spiel hätte, würde es mindestens noch nen jahr bis release dauern.
macht mir nur sorgen, dass jetzt schon mit dem gehype angefangen wird


----------



## Odin333 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mittlerweile hab ich auch die Bestätigung von nem *Kollegen* mit der Gelb-Schwarzen Jacke.
> ...


1. Wenn mir das ein alter Schulfreund betätigt, dann glaube ich ihm das auch - zumal er die Ausgabe schon vorgestern gesehen haben dürfte.

2. Warts ab.


----------



## Subotai (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Hm.. nach dem letzten Tipp bin ich fast soweit zu Max Payne 3 zu tendieren anstatt zu Risen 2.. Die Einleitung zu der Titelstory passt zu Risen ja mal überhaupt nicht wie ich finde, zu Max Payne könnte das ganze aber wie die Faust aufs Auge passen.


----------



## Max1809 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Jawohl, jetzt ist es ganz klar. Max Payne 3 !


----------



## CrazyClash (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Meine erste Vermutung,...ganz klar MAX PAYNE 3...schon lange nichts mehr von gehört und allmählichen sollten Sie die Hosen wackeln lassen, sonst gibts nen DUKE Revival...


----------



## memberx1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Max Payne 3 kam mir auch zuerst in den Sinn.
Eventuell ist es aber auch der nächste Splinter Cell Teil.


----------



## selves (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

nach Tip 5 schreit ja gradezu nach Max Payne weil einzige Alternativen wären ja höchstens noch Splinter Cell(würde abe rnicht ganz passen) und Deus Ex 3 (gibs schon zuviele Berichte drüber)


----------



## Flo66R6 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Ach, also Max Payne 3. Damit hatte ich nun auch nicht gerechnet.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## babypups (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Dachte beim Letzten tipp auch sofort an Max Payne. Aber der war ja net wirklich ein Held. Ein Splinter Cell könnts auch werden. ???
man weiss es nicht, man weiss es nicht.


----------



## JohnDDorian (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Ich hoffe auf Just Cause 3 oder GTA V ... würden ja eig alle Hinweise passen


----------



## Fronti139 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Max Payne 3? Oder GTA 5? Das sind meine Vermutungen


----------



## Max1809 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Kein GTA - ganz sicher!


----------



## Cornholio04 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Cornholio04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Odin333 schrieb:
> ...


Verwechselst wohl deinen "Freund" mit dem netten Mitschüler der Dir früher immer zu ner Pflegspülung in der Toilettenschüssel verholfen hat   
Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir neue Freunde suchen...
Ach und zitier mich doch bitte in Zukunft vollständig, ich hatte mich unmissverständlich auf die Hellseher im Forum bezogen.
Wie war das mit Hochmut und Fall? Muss weh getan haben, deine Landung. - Und ja ich genieße es gerade sehr es Dir ins Gesicht zu reiben   ich bin nunmal ein elender Klugscheißer und liebe es Recht zu behalten.

Was es nun tatsächlich ist werden wir am Samstag wissen. Aber das mit Mclaine im Text... vielleicht wirklich GTA5?
Max Payne 3... ich glaube nicht, dass es den Vorgänger auf Konsole gab - oder doch?


----------



## sharoth (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Ja klingt ganz nach Max Payne 3, aber das wurde ja schon angekündigt, oder verstehe ich unter enthüllen etwas anderes.

Aber ein neues Splinter Cell könnte es auch sein.


----------



## Wuu (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*



Fronti139 schrieb:


> Max Payne 3? Oder GTA 5? Das sind meine Vermutungen



Max Payne 3 hätte ich jetzt auch mal so ganz spontan gesagt...


----------



## Angeldust (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Kann eigentlich nur Max Payne sein. Oder es ist nen Hype den keinen so richtig interessiert


----------



## Galford (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Eine Neu-Ankündigung / Enthüllung eines Rockstar-Spieles in einem PC Magazin? Schließt sich das nicht aus? Ich meine PC und Rockstar - das ist schon länger keine enge Bindung mehr. Die PC-Version von GTA4 kam später, und Red Dead Redemption kommt scheinbar gar nicht.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*



sharoth schrieb:


> Ja klingt ganz nach Max Payne 3, aber das wurde ja schon angekündigt, oder verstehe ich unter enthüllen etwas anderes. Aber ein neues Splinter Cell könnte es auch sein.


"Ankündigungen" sind ja i. d. R. nur kurze Textpressemitteilungen mit einem Logo oder einem Artwork, eventuell mit einem Trailer - wie vor kurzem bei Skyrim.

"Enthüllung" bedeutet: Die ersten richtigen Screenshots, die ersten richtigen Infos.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Max1809 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Galford - es wird kein GTA sein. Nie und nimmer kündigt Rockstar ihr neues GTA durch PCGames an ( realität! ^^ ich mag euch trotzdem ) - jedoch ist Max Payne 3 auch ein Rockstar Titel, nur der Unterschied - es gibt schon Material und Infos zu Max Payne 3 - vondaher ist es realistisch das es eben dieser Titel ist.


----------



## Odin333 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Cornholio04 schrieb:
> ...


   Ich verweise nochmal gerne auf Punkt 2.


----------



## Subotai (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> sharoth schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja klingt ganz nach Max Payne 3, aber das wurde ja schon angekündigt, oder verstehe ich unter enthüllen etwas anderes. Aber ein neues Splinter Cell könnte es auch sein.
> ...


Wobei DAS nun wieder auf ein Risen 2 hindeuten würde, von dem bisher ja keine Screenshots und Infos bekannt sind soweit ich weiß. Zumindest von Max Payne 3 hat man ja schon welche gesehen, die bei den Fans aber gar nicht gut ankamen und dann wars ne Weile still um das Spiel.

Also ist der 5. hinweis entweder ein geglückter Schachzug um uns zu verwirren und es ist doch Risen 2 oder aber es sind neue infos zu einem "neuen" Max Payne 3 welches nochmals komplett überarbeitet wurde nachdem es ja anfangs gar nicht gut ankam.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*



Max1809 schrieb:


> Galford - es wird kein GTA sein. Nie und nimmer kündigt Rockstar ihr neues GTA durch PCGames an ( realität! ^^ ich mag euch trotzdem ) - jedoch ist Max Payne 3 auch ein Rockstar Titel, nur der Unterschied - es gibt schon Material und Infos zu Max Payne 3 - vondaher ist es realistisch das es eben dieser Titel ist.


Allerdings kam RDR von dem Entwicklerteam, welches auch Midnight Club : LA gemacht hat. Das kam auch nie für den PC. 

Ich tippe auch auf Max Payne III ... Zeit wirds.


----------



## tano69 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

ich sage nur mass effect 3


----------



## Odin333 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch nicht in MP3 verrennen.
Wie hoch ist die Warscheinlichkeit, dass Rockstar zu pcgames geht?

Versucht mal die Einleitung nicht mit der Geschichte des Spiels zu verbinden, sondern mit der Geschichte des Entwicklers (Piranha Bytes).

Ich möchte auch klarstellen: Ich weiss es auch nicht, ich habe nur (für mich deutliche) Andeutungen in diese Richtung bekommen.


----------



## Tilli (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

sieht nach tipp 5 doch nicht so ganz wie risen 2 aus, hat ja nur einen vorgänger.... und der hatte auch keine frau und war kein säufer, naja, aber das ganze kann auch nur irreführen: ich hoffe wie immer weiterhin auf jedi knight 3 !!!!


----------



## thege (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Also ich finde, auch mit dem 5. Tipp ist noch alles offen.
Es könnte ME3 sein, bei der Shepard von der Allianz fallen gelassen wurde und daraufhin ins Exil ging und alle dachten die Gefahr der Reaper sei vorbei, doch nun kommen die Reaper und man braucht Shepard wieder. (Über die Story von ME3 ist ja noch nix bekannt).

Es könnte aber auch Max Payne 3 sein, wegen Cop in NY. Allerdings wurde meines Wissens Max Payne nie als Held gefeiert, sich auch nie mit Ruhm bekleckert (wurde sogar wegen Mordes gesucht) und seine Frau ist schon lange verstorben (Mona ist ja nicht die Frau von MP) und somit nicht erst jetzt weg, sondern bereits seit Teil 1.

Wenn man wie Odinn333 schon sagte, das Ganze aber auf den Entwickler und nicht den Spieleinhalt bezieht, wäre auch Risen 2 weiterhin möglich.

Die Einleitung könnte wie folgt weitergehen: "So oder so ähnlich könnte man die Entwicklung Piranha Bytes in wenigen Worten wiedergeben. Große Erfolge mit Gothic 1 und 2, danach ein Absturz mit Gothic 3, keiner wollte mehr etwas von ihnen wissen. Dann die Trennung von Jowood (Frau ist weg) und es drohte das Aus. Doch PB fand einen eigenen Weg, riskierte viel und schuf mit Risen ein eigenes erfolgreiches Spiel, dass nun mit Teil 2 fortgesetzt wird."

Ich finde, es bleibt spannend und ich freu mich schon auf Tipp Nr. 6.


----------



## brandy95 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Max payne 2?


----------



## Rabowke (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*



thege schrieb:


> Es könnte aber auch Max Payne 3 sein, wegen Cop in NY. Allerdings wurde meines Wissens Max Payne nie als Held gefeiert, sich auch nie mit Ruhm bekleckert (wurde sogar wegen Mordes gesucht) und seine Frau ist schon lange verstorben (Mona ist ja nicht die Frau von MP) und somit nicht erst jetzt weg, sondern bereits seit Teil 1.


... wobei man Max Payne oft als 'tragischen Helden' der Serie betitelt hat.


----------



## RealJoshua (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Hmm, ich tippe mal auf Serious Sam 3. 
Dazu passt auch die Nachricht auf der offiziellen Croteam Seite:
http://croteam.com/


----------



## skuzzlebert (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher das es MAX PAYNE 3 ist  wobei das etz nich so ne grosse überraschung wär. man weiss ja schon länger dass es kommt


----------



## XLeonX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

max payne 3 kann das nur sein! Na endlich und hoffentlich haben sie was verändert im gegensatz zu den ersten screenshots! ich drück die daumen


----------



## hagren (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 5*

Max Payne 3?


----------



## thege (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Für alle die es nicht wissen und zu faul sind nachzuschauen. Tipp 6 bedeutet:

"Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG.

Diese Spiele sind bereits deutlich kampfbetonter. Die Spielszenarien sind in einem historischen, futuristischen oder märchenhaft-mystischen Kontext angesiedelt, so dass sie ausreichend Distanzierungsmöglichkeiten für den Spieler bieten. Unter diese Altersfreigabe fallen Arcade-, Strategie und Rollenspiele sowie bereits einige militärische Simulationen."

somit fallen sämtliche Shooter raus, so auch Max Payne 3.

Risen ist übrigens USK 12


----------



## selves (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

"Unter diese Altersfreigabe fallen Arcade-, Strategie und Rollenspiele sowie bereits einige militärische Simulationen."

Wenn mans wörtlich nimmt spricht es gegen MP 3 und würde wieder richtung Risen deuten aber dagegen spricht Tip 5 so langsam wirds echt verwirrend ^^


----------



## Parady (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Das wird niemals ein Blockbuster Spiel sein. Welcher ausländische Publisher lässt das denn schon in einer -deutschen- PC Zeitschrift veröffentlichen? Ich gehe mal von einem deutschen Spiel aus.


----------



## RealJoshua (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Okay, Tip 6 bedeutet FSK 12. Da fällt wohl mein Favorit Serious Sam 3 (Vorgänger FSK 16) weg. Aber auch Max Payne (FSK 1
Risen hatte FSK 12.
Risen 2 ist wohl jetzt der heißeste Tip.


----------



## Frieso (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



selves schrieb:


> "Unter diese Altersfreigabe fallen Arcade-, Strategie und Rollenspiele sowie bereits einige militärische Simulationen."
> 
> Wenn mans wörtlich nimmt spricht es gegen MP 3 und würde wieder richtung Risen deuten aber dagegen spricht Tip 5 so langsam wirds echt verwirrend ^^


   Tipp 5 spricht nicht gegen Risen 2


----------



## tano69 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Mass Effect 3 fallt auch aus usk 16
Risen wird somit der favorit


----------



## dragul (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

nach Tipp 5 würd ich auch sagen Max Payne 3
nach Tipp 6 dann doch eher LEGO Max Payne 3


----------



## maennlein (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Also doch:

*Beyond Good & Evil 2*

 *wunschdenk*


----------



## Subotai (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Risen 2, ich bleib dabei.


----------



## brandy95 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

endlich!!!!!!!!
RISEN 2!!!!)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Odin333 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Naja, jetzt sollte es wohl eindeutig sein, dass es Risen 2 ist.

Irgendwie schade.


----------



## gex23 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Und was ist mit Tomb Raider???? 
Soweit wie ich weiß würden alle Punkte passen.


----------



## kornhill (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Eindeutig finde ich noch garnichts. Aber Risen 2 ist doch relativ gut möglich. Ist der heisseste Kandidat wenn man tip 5 auf das Entwicklerstudio bezieht.

Möchte hier aber mal loswerden, das ich diese Aktion ziemlich cool finde. Die Raterei hat echt Spass gemacht, fand/find ich absolut toll.


----------



## Pltomek (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Kommt eigentlich nur ein Spiel in Frage:

Max Payne 3


----------



## Frieso (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Nein: 6. Die Alterseinstufung für den Vorgänger beschreibt die USK mit den Worten: "Diese Spiele sind bereits deutlich kampfbetonter. Die Spielszenarien sind in einem historischen, futuristischen oder märchenhaft-mystischen Kontext angesiedel (...). Unter diese Altersfreigabe fallen Arcade-, Strategie und Rollenspiele sowie bereits einige militärische Simulationen."


----------



## poldi101 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Ich würde mich zwar über ein neues Risen auch freuen, aber meiner Meinung nach kann es nach dem 5. Tipp kein Risen 2 sein.


----------



## Odin333 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



poldi101 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich zwar über ein neues Risen auch freuen, aber meiner Meinung nach kann es nach dem 5. Tipp kein Risen 2 sein.


Warum?
Fangen alle Artikel von pcgames grundsätzlich mit der Beschreibung des Spiels an?
Oder sind die meisten Einleitungen dort eher vergleichender Natur?


----------



## Deathlife (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Wieso? Selbst Tipp 5 deutet auf Risen 2 hin.


----------



## Obidabo08 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Ich bleibe immer noch bei Risen...
Mit einer Alterskennzeichnung von 12 Jahren gibts ja nix anderes...
http://www.usk.de/pruefverfahren/alterskennzeichen/freigegeben-ab-12-jahren-gemaess-14-juschg/


----------



## skuzzlebert (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

ok und wen interessiert risen ?  ganz ehrlich soviel hype um nix


----------



## Anubis1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

jetzt ist klar: Max Payne 3


----------



## skuzzlebert (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

ähm nein seit tipp 6. kanns nich mehr max payne 3 sein


----------



## hagren (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

FSK 12 also.


----------



## DerDuke13 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

wie hoch stehen die chancen das gordon nach dem plötzlichen tod von alyx´s Vater
zum säufer mutiert?^^


----------



## Cornholio04 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



skuzzlebert schrieb:


> ok und wen interessiert risen ?  ganz ehrlich soviel hype um nix


Also ist es nun wohl doch Risen 2 - gut wissen kann man es noch nicht, aber schaut ja nun doch danach aus - da  muss ich einfach sagen: "Was soll der Hype?" Teil 1 hat im deutschsprachigen Raum ne Metawertung von 83% und ich möchte wetten, dass die Verkäufe nicht weltbewegend waren. Vor allem aber war es einfach kein Hit, wie z.B. Half-Life, Max Payne, WarCraft oder ein ähnlich erwähnenswertes Spiel der letzten 15 Jahre.

Warum wird hier dann so ein Fass aufgemacht, als ob Teil 2 der Messiahs der Spielergemeinde wäre auf den jeder Fingernägelkauend wartet?   
Wenn man so eine Hype-Aktion wie dieses Ratespiel hier startet, um dann mit nem Titel zu kommen der nur eine Fangemeinde bedient( die sich ja auch noch an diesem Titel gespalten hat) - ist das ziemlich schwach. 
Ich habe hier wirklich mit einem HL 3 - respektive Episode 3 - gerechnet. Eben ein Spiel das nicht nur eine Fangemeinde glücklich macht sondern ein wirklich Aufmerksamkeit erregendes Ereignis in der Spielebranche darstellt. Eben etwas VERDAMMT GROßES    Ihr versteht?!... Risen 2 ist den Aufriss nicht wert.

Meine Meinung, aber ich steh mit dieser bestimmt nicht alleine da.

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Deathlife (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



Cornholio04 schrieb:


> ich möchte wetten, dass die Verkäufe nicht weltbewegend waren.



Schade, die Wette hast du verloren.


----------



## Krampfkeks (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Risen 2 und der "Namenlose" Held ist diesmal eben ein Säufer Oo


----------



## Mothman (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Dürfen dann die Abonnenten ab Sonnabend spoilern?


----------



## FlorianStangl (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



Mothman schrieb:


> Dürfen dann die Abonnenten ab Sonnabend spoilern?


   Der Bann-Hammer steht schon bereit   

Nein, keine Sorge, das sehen wir realistisch. Da werden alle möglichen Seiten schreiben, was drin steht, also werden wir das hier sicher nicht unterbinden.


----------



## Nilssont27 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Sagt mal, bin ich zu blöd oder von wo bekommt man den Abonnenten-Newsletter?!?

PS: bin abbonent, will mir also nix erschleichen oder so


----------



## Mothman (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Mothman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dürfen dann die Abonnenten ab Sonnabend spoilern?
> ...


 Hehe   
Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen...


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

EDIT: Schwachsinn meinerseits.

Okay, jetzt wirds interessant ...


----------



## rowoss (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Dragon Age 2. Punkt.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



rowoss schrieb:


> Dragon Age 2. Punkt.


   Ich habe Dragon Age nicht gezockt, aber zu DA würde der Punkt von wegen futuristisch und mystisch doch nicht passen, oder? 

Ich dachte ja zuerst: WTF? Heavy Rain für den PC? xD Aber das ist dann doch wieder zu absurd xD


----------



## Goldbaersche (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

bestimmt das neue CoD


----------



## nolleX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



rowoss schrieb:


> Dragon Age 2. Punkt.



Genau, weil das ja auch ab 12 freigegeben wird    

Bzw Dragon Age (1) ab 12 freigegeben war  Sry^^


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Wie wärs mit Fable 3?


----------



## kaputto8800 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

für mich ganz klar max payne 3, die frau und tochter usw. spricht für mich für max payne 3, hoffe ich liege richtig ^^ bekommt man für die erratung eigentlich was? wie wärs mit nem spieleabbo oder so xD pro monat ein spiel seiner wahl hui ^^


----------



## thege (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



kaputto8800 schrieb:


> für mich ganz klar max payne 3, die frau und tochter usw. spricht für mich für max payne 3, hoffe ich liege richtig ^^ bekommt man für die erratung eigentlich was? wie wärs mit nem spieleabbo oder so xD pro monat ein spiel seiner wahl hui ^^


   Na klar ist es Max Payne 3! Der Vorgänger Max Payne 2 hatte ja auch USK 12  
Ab und an die mittlerweile 6 Tipps lesen und man würde merken: "Oh, da Shooter alle idR USK 16 oder keine Jugendfreigabe haben, fallen die wohl weg"


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

The Elder Scrolls 5? Stronghold 3? Trine 2? Dirt 3? Das neue Arcania?  Portal 2? King Arthur 3? DotA 2? Splinter Cell 6? Mass Effect 3?


----------



## kaputto8800 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



thege schrieb:


> kaputto8800 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > für mich ganz klar max payne 3, die frau und tochter usw. spricht für mich für max payne 3, hoffe ich liege richtig ^^ bekommt man für die erratung eigentlich was? wie wärs mit nem spieleabbo oder so xD pro monat ein spiel seiner wahl hui ^^
> ...


   uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuups xD stimmt ^^ schade, da habe ich wohl weit daneben gegriffen  dann reihe ich mich mal einfach mit Risen 2 ein *hust*


----------



## TwoSnake (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

also das kennzeichen war usk12......hmmm.
irgendwie schwierig.
company of heroes 2? aber dann diese titelstoryenleitung.....keine ahnung


----------



## fhoax (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Was ist mit Gothic 4. Nicht Arcania sondern eine Alternative Story. Jowood hat Insolvenz angemeldet und braucht Kohle. Die Lizenz für Gothic könnte viel Geld einbringen. Naja es wäre für mich schon eine sehr große Überraschung


----------



## BlackP88 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Serious Sam 3,

Mein Tipp^^


----------



## skuzzlebert (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



Deathlife schrieb:


> Cornholio04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich möchte wetten, dass die Verkäufe nicht weltbewegend waren.
> ...


   denke ich nich risen war kein millionenseller...bei weitem nich


----------



## brandy95 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

serius sam 3 ab 12??????


----------



## Obidabo08 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Leute Tipp 6 meint nicht eine individuelle Wertung für ein Spiel sondern einfach nur USK 12!!! 
Aber mit USK 12 könnt ihr doch jetzt mal Max Payne, HL3 oder erst recht COD aussschließen!


----------



## Tilli (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

risen 2 oder wie ich hoffe, was aber nach wie vor unrealistisch erscheint: jedi knight 3 !!!!


----------



## BenJahMin6 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Die Zeit findet Ihren Weg... *Spekulation off*


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



skuzzlebert schrieb:


> Deathlife schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Cornholio04 schrieb:
> ...


Im PC-Bereich gab es in den vergangenen Jahren ohnehin nur einen echten "Millionenseller": WoW. Starcraft 2 lag nach sieben Monaten bei ca. 500.000 Stück.

*Diese PC-Spiele wurden 2010 hierzulande mehr als 100.000 Mal verkauft (lt. BIU):*
- Assassins Creed 2 (Ubisoft)    
- Battlefield Bad Company 2 (EA)    
- Call of Duty: Black Ops (Activision Blizzard) 
- Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (Activision Blizzard)
- Dragon Age: Origins (EA)
- EA Fußballmanager 2010 (EA)    
- EA Fußballmanager 2011 (EA)   
- FIFA 2010 (EA)      
- Risen (Deep Silver)
- Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty (Activision Blizzard)
- World of Warcraft: Cataclysm (Activision Blizzard)
... und mehrere Sims-3-Zubehörpacks.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## BlackP88 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



brandy95 schrieb:


> serius sam 3 ab 12??????


Stimmt. Aber die Gewalt in Serious Sam ist abstrakter als in MaxPayne... also ich find ne USK 12 bei Max Payne abwegiger als bei Serious Sam, was ja wirklich n Quatschspiel ist.

Die Einleitung ist einfach so verwirrend. Ein USK 12 Spiel und dann im ersten Atemzug John McClane, Bruce Willis als Präambel?...
Aber scheint somit ja doch eher nicht historisch sondern gegenwärtig angesiedelt zu sein, sonst hätte ich mir ein RICHTIGES neues Mount and Blade gewünscht^^


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Tendiere mal zu Thief 4  (abgesehen von Punkt 5)


----------



## Deathlife (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Es wurde zumindestens schon Bestätigt, das die ersten Infos zu Risen 2 am 19.02 kommen. Ob das ein Zufall ist?


----------



## billy336 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

thief 4 wär geil, aber gab doch keinen vorgänger auf der konsole, oder irre ich mich???


----------



## Martinroessler (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



billy336 schrieb:


> thief 4 wär geil, aber gab doch keinen vorgänger auf der konsole, oder irre ich mich???


Doch, Thief 3 (also Thief: Deadly Shadows) erschien für den PC und die Xbox.


----------



## Tydal (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Tippe auf Risen 2


----------



## shooot3r (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Duke Nukem Forever?


----------



## Arnisc (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Es ist Max Payne 3.


----------



## Frieso (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Also...Es wurde von offizieller seite bestätigt, dass am 19. Februar infos zu risen 2 Kommen werden. Wäre schon ein echter zufall, wenn das auf den gleichen tag fällt, wo die pc games mit einer enthüllung erscheint


----------



## uschbert (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Was hier für Vorschläge kommen  TES:5? DNV? Als ob die noch nicht enthüllt wurden!


----------



## Fronti139 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Okay, es muss irgendwas rollenspielmäßiges (USK 12, vergessener Held) sein, mit Vorgänger, auch auf Konsole... Hmmm... Ich bezweifle, dass es ein Drakensang 2 ist (Entwickler aufgekauft bzw Onlinespiel in Entwicklung, außerdem würde darum nicht sooooo ein Theater gemacht werden.

Ich tippe auf Risen 2.

Meiner Meinung nach würden da alle Tipps (mit Doppel-P??) stimmen. Keine Ahnung, ich hab den Vorgänger bis jetzt nicht gespielt, ist man da so ein strahlender Held zum Schluss? Dessen Ruhm könnte dann dahin sein im 2. Teil.

Oder vielleicht auch ein ganz großes Comeback aus den 90zigern? Keine Ahnung, vll Ultima xy (gabs da Vorgänger auf Konsole)
So genug der Rumraterei.


----------



## kaputto8800 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Ich nehme auch mittlerweile stark an das es Risen 2 ist wenn man so überlegt, aber drotzdem lässt mich auch der Gedanke mit Max Payne 3 nicht in ruhe. Egal ich lasse mich einfach überraschen


----------



## Obidabo08 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



Fronti139 schrieb:


> Okay, es muss irgendwas rollenspielmäßiges (USK 12, vergessener Held) sein, mit Vorgänger, auch auf Konsole... Hmmm... Ich bezweifle, dass es ein Drakensang 2 ist (Entwickler aufgekauft bzw Onlinespiel in Entwicklung, außerdem würde darum nicht sooooo ein Theater gemacht werden.
> 
> Ich tippe auf Risen 2.


Drakensang 2 am Fluss der Zeit ist seit nem Jahr draussen  
Du meinst wohl 3. Aber du hast schon recht deswegen. Ich finds sehr schade...

Aber ansonsten denk ich auch es ist Risen 2.


----------



## Antalos (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Und es IST:

RISEN II

...da PB offiziell erste infos zu Risen II am 19.02. veröffentlichen will (Quelle : WorldofRisen.de)...und da:

- Risen II einen Vorgenger besitzt.
- Risen für PC und Konsole erschienen ist.
- Das Entwicklerteam in Deutschland sitzt.
- Es "Jetzt erst recht" gegen Dämonen geht. (spekulation)
- die USK mit ihrer Deffinition ein Spiel kategoriesiert, welches ab 12 freigegeben werden kann.
- die restlichen Antworten vermutlich auch auf Risen II zutreffen werden.

...naja ich werde mir das Magazin aber hauptsächlich wegs Shogun II besorgen , bis Risen II dauerts noch. (Infos werden aber aufgesaugt )

mfg


----------



## Odin333 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Es ist Risen, fertig.


----------



## BigfOOt1691 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Max Payne 3 ist das.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Leute, Max Payne ist garantiert NICHT ab 12 freigegeben ...


----------



## thege (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Leute, Max Payne ist garantiert NICHT ab 12 freigegeben ...


   Zumal es ja laut Tipp um den Vorgänger geht und nicht das Spiel selbst. Max Payne 2 ist ja USK 18, ergo wäre es egal ob Max Payne 3 "ab 12" wäre, durch Tipp 6 ist es raus.


----------



## Egonman (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Ganz klar Mass Effect 3

1. check
2. check
3. check - bioware sitzt in kanada
4. check
5. würde auch passen - nach ende teil 2 isser ja mehr oder weniger abtrünnig un keiner wollte was von dem wissen was er unternimmt
6. check

also was wollt ihr mehr?


----------



## thege (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



Egonman schrieb:


> Ganz klar Mass Effect 3
> 
> 1. check
> 2. check
> ...


Auch hier möchte ich auf Tipp 6 verweisen. Mass Effect 2 ist USK 16 und nicht USK 12 ....


----------



## Egonman (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

ach ja nicht zu vergesse:

"hat in !zwei Filmen! zuvor fiese Terroristen besiegt "


----------



## Egonman (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



thege schrieb:


> Egonman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ganz klar Mass Effect 3
> ...


würde ich nicht all zu viel drauf geben weil die beschreibung der usk auch auf die handlung mass effect zutreffen könnte...


----------



## Odin333 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

Ganz klar Risen 2

1. check
2. check
3. check - Piranha Bytes sitzt in Deutschland
4. check
5. passt - so ist es im Prinzip Piranha Bytes gegangen
6. check

also was wollt ihr mehr?


----------



## Egonman (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*

okay  ich will aber das es mass effect 3 ist


----------



## thege (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



Egonman schrieb:


> thege schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Egonman schrieb:
> ...


   Ähm Ihnen ist schon klar, dass diese "Beschreibung" die USK Definition für USK 12 ist und nicht das Spiel ansich beschreibt? 

Quelle: http://www.usk.de/pruefverfahren/alterskennzeichen/


----------



## Egonman (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 6*



thege schrieb:


> Egonman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thege schrieb:
> ...


  wir können ruihg beim du bleiben 

ja ich habs auch nochmal gelesen.... stimmt, aber träumen wird ja noch erlaubt sein


----------



## Egonman (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

hahahaha das wars mit risen! hoffentlich


----------



## Angeldust (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Es ist nen Stab :p
Magier... fitzbritzel....

Vielleicht wirds das Arcania-Addon... dann kommen aber tickende Pakete in die Redaktion


----------



## thege (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

(Magier)Stab, ne Bombe und Stangenwaffen (Hellbarde, Dreizack, Pike, Gleve, usw. ) sind aber dennoch denkbar, was auch alle zu Rollenspiele (Risen2 ) passen. Meine Vermutung, es ist ein Killerkaninchen!  Nur fällt mir dazu kein Spiel ein


----------



## TrenorSedey (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Es ist "Max Payne 3".


----------



## Angeldust (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

WTF... er hat Max Payne in der Hand... das ist mal ne ordentliche Waffe


----------



## Odin333 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Entweder Lego Harry Potter

Oder immernoch Risen 2, mit von mir aus in der Rechten Hand ein Schwerd und in der Linken einen Feuerball.

Oder schlicht und einfach Risen 2 mit einem Bogen in der Hand.


----------



## Odin333 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Entweder Lego Harry Potter
> 
> Oder immernoch Risen 2, mit von mir aus in der Rechten Hand ein Schwerd und in der Linken einen Feuerball.
> 
> Oder schlicht und einfach Risen 2 *mit einem Bogen in der Hand.*


Oh verdammt. Thif 3!

Ach ne, es ist ja pcgames.


----------



## s1ro (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Weihnachten im Teletubbu Land. War doch viel zu einfach


----------



## nolleX (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



TrenorSedey schrieb:


> Es ist "Max Payne 3".



Die/der Vorgänger wurde(n) aber nicht ab 12 Jahren freigegeben


----------



## TrenorSedey (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Es handelt es eindeutig um "Max Payne 3".
-Tipp 5 macht es sehr deutlich; Max Payne ist auch ein NewYorker Polizist, hat in den
2 vorherigen Spieletiteln ungefähr besagtes erlebt (Frau und Kind getötet worden, fiese Gangster besiegt, damals gefeierter Held und nun Säufer).
-das Entwicklerteam von Max Payne1 u. 2 war Remedy, ein finnisches Team;
 nun ist Rockstar -glaube ich- der Entwickler
- ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie das COVER der PCG 03/11 aussieht:
 Ein gealterter Max Payne im weißen, dreckigen Unterhemd, Vollbart, verschwitzt mit  einer 9mm Pistole in der linken Hand

Von den Entwicklern/Presse hat man schon lange Zeit nichts mehr von Max Payne 3
gehört, es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Infos über das Spiel jetzt veröffentlicht wird.
Bei allen anderen "Most-Wanted"-Spielen (Risen2/Diablo3/BF3 usw.) wäre es 
keine Überaschung wert, erraten zu werden.


----------



## Hansmaulwurf2 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Ich hoffe mal dass es NICHt das neue Call of Juarez: The Cartel ist. Der Held sieht nämlich aus wie ein alter Säufer, trägt ne Schrotflinte (nicht in der Liste) in der linken Hand.

Die Ankündigung zu dem Spiel ist nämlich schon ein alter Hut, auf zig anderen Seiten bereits mit Screens seit einer Woche zu sehen und noch dazu grottenhässlich und wäre nicht im geringsten die großartige Teaserung wert. Da würde es einige enttäuschte Gesichter geben wenns nur das wär.


----------



## thege (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



TrenorSedey schrieb:


> Es handelt es eindeutig um "Max Payne 3".
> -Tipp 5 macht es sehr deutlich; Max Payne ist auch ein NewYorker Polizist, hat in den
> 2 vorherigen Spieletiteln ungefähr besagtes erlebt (Frau und Kind getötet worden, fiese Gangster besiegt, damals gefeierter Held und nun Säufer).
> -das Entwicklerteam von Max Payne1 u. 2 war Remedy, ein finnisches Team;
> ...


   Und Tipp 6 wird ignoriert? Oder welche Erklärung gibt es dafür?


----------



## kornhill (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

In der Hand hat er einen Wurfstern und es wird Thief 4. Jetzt bin ich nämlich mit meinem Latein am Ende, und Risen 2 hätte bestimmt ein Schwert in der Hand. (Obowhl es immernoch auch Risen sein könnte.)

Thief 3 war ab 12. Eidos Montreal dürfte es machen. Es hat keine Jahreszahl im Namen. 

Habe nur den 1er gespielt deshalb weiss ich nicht wie gefeiert er war, von dem her könnte Punkt 5 hier das K.O. Argument für Thief 4 sein.....


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

MDK 3? Mit der Miniatombombe in der Hand?


----------



## thege (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



kornhill schrieb:


> In der Hand hat er einen Wurfstern und es wird Thief 4. Jetzt bin ich nämlich mit meinem Latein am Ende, und Risen 2 hätte bestimmt ein Schwert in der Hand. (Obowhl es immernoch auch Risen sein könnte.)
> 
> Thief 3 war ab 12. Eidos Montreal dürfte es machen. Es hat keine Jahreszahl im Namen.
> 
> Habe nur den 1er gespielt deshalb weiss ich nicht wie gefeiert er war, von dem her könnte Punkt 5 hier das K.O. Argument für Thief 4 sein.....


Es geht ja nur um die Waffe in der LINKEN Hand. In der rechten Hand kann er ja dennoch ein Schwert etc haben. Oder es ist eben eine 2 händige Stangenwaffe.
Ich frage mich, ob der Schreibling ein Schild ebenfalls als Waffe ansieht  Rechte Hand Schwert, linke Schild


----------



## TrenorSedey (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Sagt Tipp 6 wirklich aus, dass es USK 12 ist? Wenn ja, dann ist meine Hypothese ganz daneben.


----------



## thege (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



TrenorSedey schrieb:


> Sagt Tipp 6 wirklich aus, dass es USK 12 ist? Wenn ja, dann ist meine Hypothese ganz daneben.


   guckst du hier http://www.usk.de/pruefverfahren/alterskennzeichen/


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

GTA 5? Mit dem Plastikdildo in der Hand?


----------



## Pltomek (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



thege schrieb:


> TrenorSedey schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es handelt es eindeutig um "Max Payne 3".
> ...


Max Payne 3 war auch mein Tip. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass im Tip 6 von einer Altersfreigabe von 12- maximal 16 die rede ist sind alle Shooter unten durch. Bleibt also noch Mass Effect 3, Freelancer 2 oder halt ein Strategie Spiel.


----------



## selves (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Jetzt würde Thief wieder ins Licht rücken,vllt haben die Entwickler das Mittelalter hinter sich gelassen und siedeln das ganze in der Moderne an als sone Art Mischung aus AC und der Clou und die Waffe könnte nen Dolch sein.Aber auch hier ist der Hinweis mit dem "direkten" Vorgänger verwirrend.


----------



## Phantom-der-Oma (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Deus Ex 3?


----------



## TwoSnake (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> GTA 5? Mit dem Plastikdildo in der Hand?


STIMMT! GTA4 war ja ach ab 12! Man das ich da nicht drauf gekommen bin...............!!!


----------



## aggadasch23 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Der Duke???


----------



## Fansoftware (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Ich denke mal es ist eine Fackel und der Held aus Risen. Wäre doch eigentlich Logisch, auch wenn es keine richtige Waffe ist, aber Kämpfen könnte man damit.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

klingt inzwischen ganz nach Mass Effect 3


----------



## dragul (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Lucas Arts bringt ein neues Indiana Jones mit Kampfsystem und die Waffe in der Hand ist eine Peitsche ?!


----------



## JohnDDorian (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

yaay Just Cause 3, in der linken Hand ein Enterhaken und das mit USK 12 ist ein Druckfehler


----------



## Destructor2003 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Schade, ich hab auf Thief 4 gehofft. Aber Garrett ist leider kein strahlender Held gewesen und hatte keine Frau, die ihn jetzt verlassen könnte.


----------



## Fansoftware (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Dannn hält der Held halt das Okular fest^^.


----------



## rex5000 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Max Payne (3) mit einer Pistole in der Hand


----------



## schrantzfreak (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

es es vielleicht ein Scharfschützengewehr?


----------



## schrantzfreak (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

ISt es vieleicht ein Scharfschützengewehr
oder ne pumpgun 
Kettenschwert?


----------



## Odin333 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



rex5000 schrieb:


> Max Payne (3) mit einer Pistole in der Hand


Den Max Payne-Leuten hier will es einfach nicht in den Kopf oder?

T  I  P  P        S  E  C  H  S        !!!


----------



## Hansmaulwurf2 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Ein neues prince of persia vielleicht? Mit abgehalftertem prinz


----------



## Hansmaulwurf2 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Oder das neue Assasins creed??


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



TwoSnake schrieb:


> Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:
> 
> 
> > GTA 5? Mit dem Plastikdildo in der Hand?
> ...


   Das war ja auch nur ein Witz


----------



## Krampfkeks (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



Destructor2003 schrieb:


> Schade, ich hab auf Thief 4 gehofft. Aber Garrett ist leider kein strahlender Held gewesen und hatte keine Frau, die ihn jetzt verlassen könnte.


   Es geht darum das keiner mehr was von ihm wissen will - und wer sagt das nachfolger direkt was mit dem Vorgänger zu tun haben müssen


----------



## Goldbaersche (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

max payne ?!


----------



## xxmarshalxx (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Ein Okular aus Risen ist es


----------



## brandy95 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

ja,definitv
endlich Risen 2 *heul*


----------



## BlackP88 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Dann ist es wohl Max Payne, von Pistole steht da ja auch nix...


----------



## Fansoftware (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Woher willste das Wissen, wurde schon ne Mail mit dem neuen Cover verschickt?


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



Goldbaersche schrieb:


> max payne ?!





BlackP88 schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl Max Payne, von Pistole steht da ja auch nix...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxmarshalxx (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

fansoftware - meinst du mich? Nein wurde nicht verschickt... aber das ist so mein gedanke. Immerhin ist es ofiziell bekannt dass es morgen erste Infos zu risen 2 gibt - und wo wenn nicht hier?


----------



## nolleX (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



BlackP88 schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl Max Payne, von Pistole steht da ja auch nix...



Max Payne (2) ist/war nicht ab 12 freigegeben  

Wird wohl auf Risen 2 hinauslaufen, was anderes will mir nicht in den Sinn.
Und ein Noname-Spiel wird das wohl nicht sein.


----------



## dohderbert (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

RISEN 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxmarshalxx (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Ich bin sicher es ist Risen 2. Freut mich, alle anderen Spiele die eventuell noch in Frage kommen könnten, interessieren mich nicht.


----------



## Lurelein (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Das es Risen 2 ist wurde schon gestern im World of Risen von einem PB Mitarbeiter bestätigt


----------



## BenJahMin6 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

*Spekulation immernoch off*


----------



## BenJahMin6 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

*Spekulation immernoch off*


----------



## Obidabo08 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Gut wenns jetzt sowiseo klar ist...
 Aber ich würde nicht wirklich sagen, dass das Okular eine Waffe ist...
 Das hat in Risen dem Helden doch auch nur dazu verholfen den Titan zu SEHEN!!!


----------



## BigfOOt1691 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Risen wäre aber doch viel zu einfach, ich mein das erwarten wir ja...ich hätte eher was richtig krasses erwartet was uns vom Hocker haut...so wie  der Duke.


----------



## Angeldust (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

So wie der Duke FSK 12... ja bitte das brauchen wir


----------



## Fansoftware (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Den Duke gab es erst als Cover, wäre also unwahrscheinlich.
Denke eher an Risen, da es schon länger her ist.
Denke entweder wie schon gesagt an das Okular oder den Handschuhe vom Inquisitor.
Ausserdem sollen morgen die Infos zu Risen rausgegeben werden.

Von daher brauchen wir garnicht mehr spekulieren. Noch eindeutiger geht es kaum noch.


----------



## xxmarshalxx (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

na ja... es ist nur durch die Tipps offensichtlich geworden. Dazu sind Tipps da 
Und zum Thema Okular: es kann auch sein, dass wir nicht alles darüber wissen. Vielleicht kann man das auch als Waffe verwenden? Oder wie jemand in WoR sagte, es könnte auch der Handschuh von Mendoza sein.


----------



## Obidabo08 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



xxmarshalxx schrieb:


> na ja... es ist nur durch die Tipps offensichtlich geworden. Dazu sind Tipps da
> Und zum Thema Okular: es kann auch sein, dass wir nicht alles darüber wissen. Vielleicht kann man das auch als Waffe verwenden? Oder wie jemand in WoR sagte, es könnte auch der Handschuh von Mendoza sein.


   Meinst du Mendoza ist auf dem Titel?
Diesen Handschuh hatte doch sowieso jeder Inquisitor - ich denke eher das Okular ist ne magische Waffe...


----------



## Sheggo (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

die coverbeschreibung würde ja sehr deutlich auf deux ex 3 passen   http://www.amazon.de/Eidos-DEU...
zumindest ist er auf dem cover linkshänder, sonst fast niemand...


----------



## Fansoftware (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Ich werde verrückt....los rückt raus mit der Sprache...sonst gehe ich gleich an die Decke^^.


----------



## xxmarshalxx (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

@obidabo08
Na es muss doch nicht Mendoza sein, kann doch der Held sein, mit Mendozas Handschuh? Das Okular was meine Idee =P


----------



## Martinroessler (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Hab gerade den Abonnenten-Newsletter bekommen. 

*Es ist Risen 2*


----------



## selves (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Irgendwie schließt der letzte Tip fast alles aus,Risen und Co fallen wegen Axt Morgendstern und Co raus,Iniana Jones wegen der Peitsche NOLF wegen der Nagelschere und und und


----------



## Fansoftware (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Ok Pc Games Email kam gerade und es ist RISEN 2...BÄMMMMM


----------



## Obidabo08 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

@xxmarshalxx
Ich glaube eher nicht, dass es ein Handschuh ist...Aber das Okular ist ne großartige Idee!!!

Wenn jetzt nicht schon klar wäre, dass es Risen 2 ist würde ich sagen Venetica 2.
Darauf trifft alles zu und außerdem trägt sie (Scarlett) eine Mondklinge...


----------



## Twyki (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Risen 2 .>


----------



## selves (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Streng geheim - so lautet die Überschrift in der Heftvorschau für die PC Games 03/11. Wir enthüllen in der nächsten Ausgabe exklusiv einen ganz besonderen Titel. = Risen 2 naja das es kommt war ja soweit eigentlich bekannt aber so ist die Presse halt


----------



## Arnisc (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

es könnte  TES Skyrim sein.


----------



## zombiefresser (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

duke nukem......nix anderes......


----------



## Krampfkeks (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



Fansoftware schrieb:


> Ok Pc Games Email kam gerade und es ist RISEN 2...BÄMMMMM


   danke (:

Freu mich drauf


----------



## Cornholio04 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Der Anfang der mail:
"wir haben Ihnen versprochen, dass wir Sie als PC-Games-Abonnenten zuerst mit diesem Newsletter über die Titelthemen und Highlights der neuesten Ausgabe informieren. Das Heft, das am morgigen Samstag bei Ihnen im Briefkasten liegt, enthält die ersten handfesten Details und Screenshots zu einem der meisterwarteten PC-Spiele überhaupt:

Risen 2 "

pfffff...... oh weia, ich kann kaum noch etwas sehen wegen all der heißen Luft die hier gerade im Forum verdampft.

Liebe PCGames, "eines der meisterwarteten PC-Spiele überhaupt"? Wollt Ihr uns auf den Arm nehmen? Da erwarte ich ja noch eher Berlusconis Rücktritt... 
Eigentlich eine nette Aktion mit dem Ratespiel. Aber vorher ein Monster anzukündigen um dann Lassy aus dem Stall zu lassen ist Effekthascherei auf unterem Niveau.

Das nächste mal bitte die Kriche im Dorf lassen, ausser Ihr hättet eine wirklich große Enthüllung ala HL 3 oder dergleichen parat.

Grüße


Corni


----------



## Odin333 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Cornholio04 schrieb:
> ...


BÄÄÄÄÄMMMMM!
Voll in die Fresse.


----------



## Cornholio04 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*



Odin333 schrieb:


> BÄÄÄÄÄMMMMM!
> Voll in die Fresse.


   Es sei Dir gegönnt... Du Penner!    Wie heißt es doch: "Wer andern eine Bratwurst brät..." oder so ähnlich.
Ich habs ja herausgefordert.
Aber Du hast mich wieder nicht richtig zitiert! Diesmal hast Du mir am Schluss einfach zwei Sätze hinzu gemogelt, die überhaupt nicht von mir stammen - das üben wir lieber nochmal.

Na dann viel Spaß mit Risen 2 - ich find den Affenzirkus wegen dem Ding nicht in Ordnung, aber das hab ich weiter unten schon klar gemacht.

Schönes Wochenende

Corni


----------



## Fansoftware (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 4*

Lach mich tot...jetzt kommt mal wieder runter...man muss sich doch nicht gleich streiten...


----------



## Odin333 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

Den Penner darfst du aber schön wieder zurück nehmen.
Ich hatte Recht, du hattest unrecht. Du hast mich völlig grundlos zur Sau gemacht.

Und von wegen zitieren - hier der Link zu deinem Posting:
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Service-61/Kommentare-zu-Artikeln-auf-wwwpcgamesde-13/News-PC-Games-03-11-Erraten-Sie-die-Titelgeschichte-der-kommenden-Ausgabe-9148062,6/#9150682

Wegen dem Affenzirkus: Ich habs ja schonmal mit dem Sack Reis verglichen - da schlies s ich mich einfach an.


----------



## dohderbert (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

kann es kaum abwarten !!


----------



## speedyoha (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*

... so ein Geheimnis zu machen, für einen Nachfolger von einem Durchschnitts-RPG!!!


----------



## dohderbert (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

@speedyoha

nana PB hat die RPG Szene geprägt ... was in G1 schon  vor 10 Jahren gab, kommt jetzt erst in Skyrim zum Einsatz.. soviel dazu..


----------



## Anubis1 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

naja, hatte jetzt auch irgendiwe mehr erwartet, aber okee. spaß gemacht hats trotzdem! ^^


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Der Anfang der mail:
> "wir haben Ihnen versprochen, dass wir Sie als PC-Games-Abonnenten zuerst mit diesem Newsletter über die Titelthemen und Highlights der neuesten Ausgabe informieren. Das Heft, das am morgigen Samstag bei Ihnen im Briefkasten liegt, enthält die ersten handfesten Details und Screenshots zu einem der meisterwarteten PC-Spiele überhaupt:
> 
> Risen 2 "



Okay, fassen wir mal die Reaktionen in Bildern zusammen.

My face when:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Gesicht der Fanbase:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gesicht der Hater:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gesicht der Max Payne 3 Fans:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gesicht derjenigen, die wirklich eine Bombe erwartet haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diejenigen, die sich auf ein Kinderspiel gefreut hatten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun noch eine kleine satirische Darstellung der verantwortlichen Redakteure:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles in allem: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist mir jetzt auch total wurscht, ob ich ne Verwarnung kassiere oder sonst was, das wars mir wert.


----------



## GabGam (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

eure begeisterung hält sich ja n grenzen xD 
ich persönlich freu mich, dass es endlich neue infos gibt;


----------



## selves (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

"Das Heft, das am morgigen Samstag bei Ihnen im Briefkasten liegt, enthält die ersten handfesten Details und Screenshots zu einem der meisterwarteten PC-Spiele überhaupt:

Risen 2 "

Ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen  mal ganz im ernst Risen selber war gut aber schon bei weitem hatte es nicht mehr die Fanbase wie einst Gothik und jetzt wird hier sowas geschrieben.Sorry PC-Games but thats bullshit.Unter den Gothik Fans mag es sicherlich für etwas freude sorgen.Max Payne 3,Mass Effect 3,COD 8,neuer Tomb Raider Teil,GTA 5,Deus Ex 3,Dead Red was auch immer für PC um nur mal nen paar Games zu nennen auf die die Gamer Gemeinde wartet und alle stehen min eine Stufe über Risen 2...


----------



## Cornholio04 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Den Penner darfst du aber schön wieder zurück nehmen.
> Ich hatte Recht, du hattest unrecht. Du hast mich völlig grundlos zur Sau gemacht.
> 
> Und von wegen zitieren - hier der Link zu deinem Posting:
> ...


Juhunge, ma ruhich bleiben! Das Internet mag vieles sein, aber kein Ort um ernsthaft zu diskutieren, streiten oder überhaupt jemanden großartig ernst zu nehmen - das is mein ernst  
Und wenn ich Dich Penner nenn weil ich nicht Recht hatte dann nenn ich Dich eben Penner - wayne interessierts? 
Und ja das mit dem Zitat haste doch richtig gemacht, hatte mich verhauen da ich grade am gehen von der Arbeit war... nun, gut gemacht mein Kleiner. Kannst es ja doch   

Wenn ich weiterhin so poste, sollte ich ernsthaft in Betracht ziehen mich zum "finsteren Höhlentroll" umzubennen. 

Grüße vom

Cornitroll


----------



## Cornholio04 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Tipp Nr. 7*



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Cornholio04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Anfang der mail:
> ...


   Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Sie sind der Gewinner des "besten Beitrags zu diesem Trollzirkus"! 
Mal im ernst, ich find den Beitrag so geil, dass ich ihn komplett zitieren musste! Wirklich herrliche Arbeit - ich lach immer noch. Außerdem hast Du meinen Gesichtsausdruck wirklich gut getroffen 
[img src="http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/80wr6wnc/mittelfinger.png[/img]
" I fucking knew it!"


----------



## speedyoha (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*



dohderbert schrieb:


> @speedyoha
> 
> nana PB hat die RPG Szene geprägt ... was in G1 schon  vor 10 Jahren gab, kommt jetzt erst in Skyrim zum Einsatz.. soviel dazu..



......das ist ja okay, ich habe G1 und G2 damals auch geliebt, aber trotzdem war Risen für mich nur guter Durchschnitt. Man hat es einmal gespielt und das war´s. Von daher finde ich die Geheimniskrämerei ein bisschen lächerlich.


----------



## StackaMo (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

Also ich find ich machts euch alle viel zu viel Stress wegen einem Game des is ja scho fast a Kleinkrieg. Also chillts mal und dann wird alles besser


----------



## Goldbaersche (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

lol, mein newsletter is noch gar nich da


----------



## brandy95 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf Risen 2. Ich finde nämlich, dass keine andere Spielefirma so tolle und stimmige Spielwelten erschaffen kann wie Piranha Bytes.


----------



## dohderbert (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

@speedyoha 
das stimmt auch so, aber PB ist mit Risen back to the roots, kleine Schritte..
sie wollten wieder eine Basis und Risen 2 dürfte wieder Richtung G1+G2 DNdR gehen.. !


----------



## Hasselrot (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

Wer jetzt ernsthaft erwartet hat, dass sowas wie "Half Life 3" angekündigt wird, hat wohl die letzten Jahre gehörig verpennt. Videospiele sind mittlerweile kein "Nischenprodukt" mehr in der heutigen Medienlandschaft. In Zeiten wo ein WoW oder CoD mehr Umsatz machen als der beste Hollywood Blockbuster, wird die Präsentation eines neuen Produkts nicht einfach so inner "ausländischen" Zeitschrift enthüllt. Sowas wird dann schon eher auf größeren Messen bekanntgegeben, oder eben in international bekannten Zeitschriften (vorzugsweise natürlich auf englisch, da es nunmal die Weltsprache ist).

"Kleinere" Titel wie eben Risen (welches ja besonders in Deutschland die größte Beliebtheit hat), sind dann schon eher wahrscheinlich. Bestenfalls hätte es auch ein Titel von Crytek werden können, aber auch nur weil sie deutsche Wurzeln haben.

Da ich sogar mit Risen 2 gerechnet habe, bin ich sogar recht froh über die Enthüllung. Ich freu mich also auf die Titelstory


----------



## selves (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

@ Hasselrot du musst aber auch Bedenken das Deutschland mit der größte Markt für Pc Spiele ist und die hiesige Fachpresse hat nen gewissen Stellenwert.Und daher ist es nicht so abwegig das ein deutsches Magazin nen "großen" Exklusivbericht bekommt bzw wäre ja nicht das erste mal das nen Big Game angekündigt wird und in jedem Land nur ein Magazin die Rechte bekommt.Was vielen hier sauer aufstößt ist weniger die Tatsache das eben "nur" Risen ist sondern vielmehr die Tatsache das es wie ne absolute Weltpremiere etwas völlig neuen beworben wurde was Risen 2 nunmal nicht ist da man ja wusste das dieses Game erscheint.


----------



## Krampfkeks (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

kommt der Bulletstorm test nicht im Heft?


----------



## Hasselrot (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

@selves
Das is mir schon klar. Aber mal ehrlich, wann wurde denn das letzte mal ein "Big Fish" von einem deutschen PC Magazin angekündigt?   
Heutzutage läufts nunmal anders. Es stimmt, Deutschland ist eins der stärksten PC Länder. Allerdings würd ich mir für die Ankündigung dann eher ne deutsche Messe aussuchen (wie die Gamescom). Da is das Medienaufkommen einfach größer.
Zudem müsste das Spiel dann auch entweder PC exklusiv sein, oder zumindest aufm PC die stärkere Community haben (was bei Risen der Fall ist). Bei einigen der hier genannten Namen ist das nicht der Fall. Um mal das Beispiel Max Payne 3 zu nennen: Das ist zwar bisher ein PC Spiel gewesen, allerdings sieht man bereits an der derzeitigen Ausrichtung, dass es schon eher an Konsolenspieler abzielt. Und das passiert heutzutage (leider) bei vielen Spielen. Deswegen ist eine Liste der möglichen Enthüllungskandidaten mittlerweile auch ziemlich klein (im Vergleich zu früher)

Ich sage nicht dass es ganz ausgeschlossen ist, dass PC Games eines Tages hier sowas wie Half Life 3 präsentiert, aber die Chancen dafür sind schon sehr gering! Deshalb sollte man sich durch solche Aktionen nicht zu sehr hypen lassen und möglichst realistisch bleiben, dann wird man im Endeffekt auch nicht enttäuscht.
Umso größer wäre natürlich die Freude, wenns dann wirklich HL3 wäre


----------



## selves (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

Ok,ist soweit auch richtig aber trotzdem war die Ankündigung gemessen am Spiel doch etwas Big  Aber man muss den Redakteuren zugute halten das es so nun mal gang und gebe ist und bei sonen Sachen die Meinung meist weit auseinander gehen


----------



## Hasselrot (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

Da stimm ich dir in beiden Punkten zu (Ankündigung groß + dass es ganz und gäbe ist).

Man muss sich aber auch mal in die Lage der Redaktion versetzen. Sie wollen natürlich die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehn (ein bißchen Werbung, mehr Heftverkäufe, usw).
Und wenn man mit "wir kündigen ein mittelmäßig beliebtes Spiel an" ankommt, hört sich das eben nicht so verlockend an. Außerdem hätte wohl auch Piranha Bytes was dagegen 
So ist nunmal die Medienlandschaft (auf der ganzen Welt) und jeder der darin auch überleben will, muss da mehr oder weniger mitziehn. Immerhin haben sie nicht sowas wie "meisterwartetes Spiel seit Jahrzehnten" oder so reingepackt. Das wäre schon Bild-Niveau 

Und eiiigentlich sind Piranha Bytes Spiele gerade in Deutschland sehr beliebt. Von daher is die ganze Aktion doch ganz ok (und das Rätseln auch spaßig ).


----------



## dohderbert (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games 03/11: Erraten Sie die Titelgeschichte der kommenden Ausgabe - Auflösung*

@Hasselrot

sehr schön geschrieben, da kann man nur zustimmen


----------

